# Dovregubbens Hall & Jotunheimen, Its downtown Norway!



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

>> Its downtown Norway!
Another thread from the heart of Norway, with loads of photos i took Monday, October 8th from Dovre and Jotunheimen, the largest 
mountain regions we have in Norway. I only had one day to do this, so don't think i was really concentrated on taking the best possible 
pics as i had to drive 850km and walk up 2 200m tall mountains across glaciers and snow in -12c and extreme wind all in one day. 
But at least here is a few pics from something extremly breathtaking!






































New fresh snow falling down to 500m around Oppdal, Sør Trøndelag.









Up on Dovrefjell, the national mountain region in Norway with peaks almost up to 2 300m.



























Dovregubbens Hall, a famous landmark. Adventures and old legends tells of the might Troll-king of Dovre living here with a large family of 
underworld creatures!









Ohhh, and the King himself!









Kristin Lavransdatter statue, and Jørundgard Medieval Museum behind.













































Lom Stave church, built in 1170.


















Valleys around Vågå.


















Lets go up there! Its Jotunheimen ahead.









>> Driving up from Bøverdalen to Juvasshytta. From the main road down in the valley you drive a pretty insane road from 545m to 
1 841m over just a few kilometers, a constant uphill road. The car i was using actually overheated three times driving up here, which 
kinda sucks as they should manage that been in Norway! My advise to you is, never come to Norway with a Peugeot 405!

Raubergstulen, a place to sleep, eat and enjoy the view for the "mountain-people"!


















Things down there is starting to look small.


















Its a heck of a road!









But the view is getting more and more stunning.



























The Sognefjellet mountain-pass.



























And before you know it, your up there. This is on 1 880m, on the Juvfonne glacier. Current temperature, -12c and with a really cold wind 
from the northwest the temperature is feeling way colder than that!


















A summer-open ski resort on a glacier.









The view is just breathtaking!








































































Juvfonna glacier, a small but yet really stunning glacier!


















Looking up towards Galdhøpiggen, the tallest mountain in Scandinavia, 2 469m tall.



























Thats actually it, 10 hours of driving, 3 hours of walking and a few stops here and there is enough for one day. Hope you enjoyed what i achieved!


----------

